# A word of advice



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Didn't want to hijack rj's thread, but the wife and I recently lost a very close and dear friend. She even drove the 2 hours to Indy last fall just to sit with me while my wife was having her third open heart surgery at St. Vincents. She was very dear to the both of us.

She had a lump in her breast several years ago and put it off for awhile then finally made an appointment, first doctor told her it was a cyst and not to worry about it which was exactly what she wanted to hear. Several more months went by and it got larger and extremely sensitive so she went to a second doctor and he diagnosed stage four breast cancer. Was spread thru her lungs, liver, kidney, and bones. Chemo, radiation and several experimental drugs supposedly put it into remission. Then followed a mastectomy, a hysterectomy and reconstructive surgery.

She tested clean for 2 years then came the first seizure at the end of June this year. A single stray cancer cell survived and found it's way into her brain. Chemo and radiation again, then it burst and spread thru her entire body, lungs, kidneys, liver, bone marrow. She lived less than 2 weeks after that and passed on August 15th leaving five kids and a husband behind. The youngest is three with the next oldest just starting kindergarten this year.

I know women say men are stubborn, don't believe em guys. Keep after your lady's and even if the first opinion comes back favorable get a second anyways.

She had no history of breast cancer in her family and we all celebrated her 31st birthday in January.

No matter the age, keep after those ladies guys.

Just in case it didn't sink in http://hosting-24686.tributes.com/show/Jessica-Ernsberger-92147545#.TknUTlxyC_Q.facebook keep after em guys, they have boobs which automatically makes em more stubborn than a old mule.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I know of no family here that has not been touched somehow by cancer. It is a fierce enemy and most likely a product of our environments. I hate that so bad for the young womans family. I am a cancer survivor. If I was not fortunate enough to have caught it early, I would not be posting this as my cancer was an extremely aggressive form(7 on the Fisher Scale). One needs, at the least, to have an annual physical with a prostate screen if you are 40+ male. Have one done regardless of age if Prostate cancer is in your family. There is real evidence now that the widespread prostate cancers are likely the product of consuming processed meats. We have all done that.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah, I try to stay away from hot dogs, salami, pepperoni, etc. Only eat meat if it was killed here on the farm or if one of the hunter's brings us something.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

In addition to keeping after your ladies, keep after yourselves as well. I went through chemo and surgery this last winter for testicular cancer. I agree with the meat statements fully.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

This came up in a conversation last night with a nurse, she doesn't think there is any more cancer than there used to be, it's just found before it kills most people and given our larger population and the ever larger social circles everybody has, it just seems like there is more.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

Marty, I am sorry to hear about the loss of your friend. Sometimes it is unclear why the events that take place in our lives ever come to be. Each and every one of us can recall the loss of a friend or relative that was such a benefit to mankind, every person they met they touched them deeply. The kind of loss that seems like the whole world will feel the loss... I don't have any real words of wisdom here. But my heart goes out to you and yours, I've been there to. Hold on to your friends and family members while you can.


----------

